# law question on lakes ?



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I was on a small lake fishin for gil's saturday when we were checked by the dnr. He counted or fish, checked our liscense and told me that I was in violation of not having a trail permit on my 1973 rupp! The machine is used only to haul equiptment out on the ice, never anywhere else. He also said that I needed a helmit to drive. He was nice enough to let me go with a verble warning, but I,m still not sure of the law on both cases. Anyone who knows the laws input would be helpful. Thanks and good fishin!


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Snowmobiles are exempt from the Trail Permit Sticker if 
they are:
Used solely for transportation on the frozen surface of 
public waters for the purpose of ice fishing.
Not sure about the helmet....

www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--32299--,00.html


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Thanks Joe-G for the info.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Big Shooter, now you need to contact his office and speak to him personally. Point out the specific page.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Equipment Required:
Helmet: All persons operating or riding on a snowmobile 
must wear a Department of Transportation approved crash 
helmet.

www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--32293--,00.html

Gotta love being regulated....


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Banditto, I did'nt ask his name and was thankful he did'nt try to bust us for the 12 emptys in a garbage bag we had drank while fishin! Can they get you for ouil on your way off the ice?


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

From what I was told if you drive along any roads to get to the ice you need a trail permit. If you go from your house right onto the lake you do not need one. If you park at a public launch....who knows? You do have to have a helmet on a snowmobile. Well at least you didn't get a ticket. You can get a drunk driving ticket on your sled too. Good luck BOLO


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

you can always fight the helmet thing with the right lawyer and win , but its easier to just wear it!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COHO _
> *you can always fight the helmet thing with the right lawyer and win , but its easier to just wear it! *


Also most times it is warmer


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

But without a helmet you have that frozen grin kinda like this 


chad1


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

The exception to the helmet law is for guys like us. You don't need a helmet if the ORV is equipped with an approved roof AND the operator is wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belt.


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

Yep, I was told that if you sit down inside it (like an Argo) you dont need it, and the seat belt and roof work too. cool huh. Besides it would be too hot in there with that helmet on.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No trail permit need on snowmobile used exculsively for ice fishing.

Must always wear a helmet on snowmobile.

You can be arrested for DUI on a snowmobile and it will effect your driver license and your CCW if you have or want one.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Thanks to all for your answers, it clears alot up. I don't think a 12 pack between 2 guy's over a 10 hour time on the ice would have gotten us in trouble, but with the new laws you never know!Good fishin!


----------

